

Ask HN: want to create a group of code hackers in London? - aledalgrande

Hi, first post here.
As I was hacking into my Ruby code for the MVP last night, I thought I don't know a lot of people that are doing the same here in London.
Hence the desire to find similar people with which meet fortnightly in the weekend or during the week as you prefer, to hack on our startups.
That would allow to share knowledge, solve problems together and form a kind of core group. If it goes well we could have an our own venue where to meet.
What do you think?
Let me now.<p>Alessandro
======
fdiotalevi
Hi, I'm moving from Germany to London (tomorrow) precisely to find more
opportunities to network and attend technical/business events. There are
actually many of them, check Lanyrd for a good (but not exhaustive) list
<http://lanyrd.com/places/london/>.

In any case, I'm in for these kind of events (feel free to connect on Linkedin
to keep in touch, see my profile)

~~~
aledalgrande
Yes, I mean, there are a lot of meetups, to which I already go, but I wanted
to do a thing more about doing things than talking about them! PS: could you
please up-vote so more people can see the thread? Thx

